# When you can't carry - where do you put it?



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I'm about 5 weeks out from receiving my CCW here in the Peoples Republic of California - although in Fresno County, which has a great Sheriff. However, I will be prohibited from carrying in any restruant that serves booze, as well as a few other restrictions. So my delima is what do you do when you have your carry weapon but need to visit a prohibited establishment? I'm not real thrilled with sticking it in the glove box.

What do you guys do?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

here in oregon we do not have that prohibition but i would avoid going into prohibited establishments rather than disarm. just my opinion tho


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I guess the trunk is more promising than the glove box, although not by a whole lot. I try to think ahead when I leave the house with a gun, as to where I expect to be going and plan accordingly.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

If your in a restaurant that serves booze but you are in the eating section sipping ice tea I don't understand the reasoning behind that. In Nevada if your in the eating section no problem as long as you not sucking down booze. You might want to confirm that law with your sheriff. Happy carrying.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Is that a city ordinance ? I'm in SoCal. I'm not aware of any similar ordinance down here, but I don't do alcohol when I'm carrying(which is all the time). As an LEO though, it's expected of us to refrain from drinking while armed. Also, any establishment that prohibits carrying should post it in plain sight. I would not do business with any establishment that discriminates in this manner.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

from a little research into california law, you should be able to carry in a restaurant that serves alcohol, but not in a bar ( an establishment whose PRIMARY business is the on premises serving of alcohol).... some jurisdictions consider the bar area of some restaurants to be a bar and the dining areas a restaurant so for example at an applebees you can dine but cant be at the bar.

and for liability purposes you should never ever ever consume anything that a prosecutor could claim impaired your judgement while carrying your firearm. just my opinion.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i live in a very similar place called massachusetts although you can carry just about everywhere even bars. i would think if california has laws about restaurants they probably have some law about leaving a gun in a car also. if i was going to a place to eat no booze involved then i would make some kind of locking device for the trunk so that even if the car is stolen they can't get to the gun. considering this is legal! if i was going to drink then the gun stays home period. teddebear said it oh so right liability, it can ruin the rest of your life!


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

*Consider travelling with a small handgun safe*

I carry a small handgun safe that is cabled inside my trunk. But there are also lots of console safes made special for some types of vehicles and trucks if you want to get fancier. Check out Shop Console Vault Products for console safe selection.

But my choice is a GunVault MV500. It is large enough for two compact handguns or one larger handgun and mags. It has a steel cable for looping around a secured object. It can be easily moved around and opened with three finger strokes. I take it into hotel rooms and great for common areas of the house where kids or guests may be present. If you own a truck, they work well behind the passenger seats, too. Also, it is TSA compliant for transportation on airlines. They also make smaller key-only versions for TSA travel. (Remember to check the laws for any destination). No, I don't represent them...just like the product.

The absolute best price is here: Gun Vault MicroVault Gun Safe | Meijer.com. Super fast shipping and great customer service.

They make a biometric version that detects your actual fingerprints to open if you wanna get really fancy, and they make larger ones if you want to carry more or want to keep other valuables in there. These also make great security cases for valuables while travelling or for expensive jewelry or gold/cash.

I own two of them.

Good luck and be safe!


----------

